# Wolfram Mathematica



## belgacem (Dec 21, 2021)

Is it possible to install theses softs under FreeBSD :
01- Wolfram Mathematica
02- Castem 2000
?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 22, 2021)

Wolfram Mathematica: Modern Technical Computing









						Solved - FreeBSD 13.0 runs Mathematica 11+ fully GL accelerated / nVidia
					

To date, Wolfram says only RedHat, UBUTNU, Linuxes work.  No google search turns up affirmation Mathematica runs on FreeBSD with accelerated GL.  * I have an nVidia GTX 1050 gaming card.  I installed FreeBSD 13 xorg and linux-c7 and nvidia-driver firefox related packages (no desktop installed...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## shkhln (Dec 22, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Solved - FreeBSD 13.0 runs Mathematica 11+ fully GL accelerated / nVidia
> 
> 
> To date, Wolfram says only RedHat, UBUTNU, Linuxes work.  No google search turns up affirmation Mathematica runs on FreeBSD with accelerated GL.  * I have an nVidia GTX 1050 gaming card.  I installed FreeBSD 13 xorg and linux-c7 and nvidia-driver firefox related packages (no desktop installed...
> ...


You do realize the author of that thread is most likely _literally_ insane? Don't poke him.


----------



## belgacem (Dec 22, 2021)

shkhln said:


> You do realize the author of that thread is most likely _literally_ insane? Don't poke him.


I am not insane.


----------



## jbo (Dec 22, 2021)

belgacem welcome to the FreeBSD community forums!



belgacem said:


> I am not insane.


That was most likely not addressed towards you but the author of the thread that grahamperrin linked.
shkhln would you care to elaborate?


----------



## shkhln (Dec 22, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> shkhln would you care to elaborate?


Do I have to? Everything you need is already easily accessible.


----------



## jbo (Dec 22, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Do I have to? Everything you need is already easily accessible.


You certainly don't have to.


----------

